# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Φωτογραφικά >  Olympus μ700 φακός

## El_Kei

Καλημέρα, όπως μαρτυρά και ο τίτλος έχω ένα θέμα με τη συγκεκριμένη φωτογραφική μηχανη..

Χωρίς να μου έχει πέσει / χτυπηθεί ή κάτι άλλο άρχισε να κάνει τα δικά της!
Έκανε ένα θόρυβο όταν άνοιγε έβγαζε έναν κωδικό στην οθόνη κι έμενε εκεί.
Την πείραξα λίγο, δούλεψε για λίγο και τώρα αποτελειώθηκε οπότε και αποφάσισα να την ανοίξω.
Στο πρώτο άνοιγμα δεν έβγαλα άκρη.. Στο δεύτερο άνοιγμα πήγα και πιο "βαθιά", άνοιξα και το φακό
(με κίνδυνο να την αποτελειώσω εντελώς) και βρήκα, αυτό που υποπτευόμουν,
πως ένα απο τα γραναζάκια που έχει μέσα για να ανοιγοκλείνει ο φακός έχει σπάσει..!!  :Sad: 

Για να το πάω να μου το φτιάξουν μάλλον δε συμφέρει μιας και η μηχανή είναι 2 χρόνων περίπου,
και τώρα αν υπάρχει ακόμα θα στοιχίζει κανα 100αρι euro.
Για να το κολλήσω δύσκολο, καθώς οι διαστάσεις είναι απίστευτα μικρές!

*Παίζει να έχει κάποιος την ίδια Φ.μηχανή με κάποιο πρόβλημα* (_πχ. σπασμένη οθόνη_) *που να μη τη χρειάζεται πια?*
Γνωρίζει κανείς αν φοράει τον ίδιο φακό και κάποια άλλη Φ.μηχανή;
Αν τελικά δε βρω άλλη χαλασμένη Φ.μηχανή για να φτιάξω αυτή, παίζει να βρώ στο εμπόριο το συγκεκριμένο φακό?

ΥΓ: ΓΜΤ.. κοίτα περίοδο που βρήκε να χαλάσει..!
και σε ένα μήνα πέρνω άδεια.. φτουυυυ..

----------


## Aramil

Έχω πάθει ακριβώς το ίδιο με μία Olympus C-60, η οποία βέβαια είναι εκτός εγγύησης εδώ και 4 χρόνια  :Blush: .Αν ψάχνεις μια μηχανή για να αντικαταστήσεις τον φακό της ψάξε ebay ή μια άλλη λύση με μηδενικό κόστος (αλλά χωρίς εγγύηση ότι θα βρεις κάτι) είναι το :

http://www.freecycle.org/group/Greece/Greece/Athens

----------


## El_Kei

Thanx Aramil, θα το κοιτάξω μόλις γυρίσω..
Ελπίζω να βρω κάτι..
Θα κοιτάξω μήπως μπορέσω να κολλήσω το κομμάτι αλλά μου φαίνεται απίθανο να μη βρίσκει πουθενα αλλού μετά..
We'll see..

----------


## aser

Επισης ρωτα και στο www.xariseto.gr ισως βρεις καποια με βλαβη που να εχει ιδιο γραναζι.

----------

